# Gentoo live CD/DVD für Macbookpro?

## krallekit

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich habe letzten Woche mein brandneues Macbookpro i5 core bekommen.

Ein der ersten Aufgaben besteht für mich darin Gentoo auf dem Teil zum laufen zu bekommen.

Das Partitionieren unter MacOSX hat soweit gefunzt. Ich habe nur das Problem, dass ich keine LiveCD gestartet bekomme. Das heisst soviel, dass die letzte LiveDVD von 2009 irgendwann im Bootscreen hängen bleibt und die livecd (x86-minimal) vom 16.Februar 2010 zwar problemlos bootet aber die Eingabegeräte (Pad) und Tastatur nicht erkannt werden. Somit bin ich etwas aufgeschmissen.

Hat jemand eine Idee welchen Bootparameter man dem Kernel beim Booten der liveCD mitgeben könnte?

Gibts irgendwo eine Anleitung für die Installation von Gentoo auf dem MacBookPro? Für den core2duo schon aber auch für einen i5 Core?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.

cheers  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

Moved from Deutsche Dokumentation to Deutsches Forum (German).

----------

## cryptosteve

Hast Du einfach mal irgendeine andere LiveCD probiert? (z.B. sidux oder Ubuntu?). Die LiveCD zur Installation von Gentoo muss ja nicht zwangsläufig auch ein Gentoo sein.

----------

## krallekit

Jo, ich habe mittlerweile so einige Live CD's durch (nicht nur gentoo). Die einzige, mit der auch meine Tastatur und das Touchpad funzt ist die aktuelle amd64 Ubuntu Live DVD. Die läuft zwar nur mit X, aber ist zumindest mal ein Anfang für die Gentoo Installation. Dennoch muss es doch einen Weg geben, mit ner Gentoo livecd die Eingabegeräte des Macbooks antzusprechen. Wenn ich was hinbekommen habe melde ich mich.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hey,

wenn Dich die grafische Oberfläche beim installieren stört, hilft ja ein einfaches STRG+ALT+F1/F2/... aber ich fand es bisher immer ganz praktisch, einen Browser zu haben, um Installationsanleitung, Forum und was sonst noch so wichtig sein könnte, immer zur Hand zu haben.

Das mit den Eingabegeräten könnte ganz eventuell und vielleicht tatsächlich ein echtes Problem mit der Gentoo Live-CD sein. Soweit ich weiß, gibt es da ein paar Lizenzrechtliche Schwierigkeiten mit den Treibern gerade auch für das Touchpad, zumindest habe ich so etwas mal gelesen, als es darum ging, die MacBook-typischen Sachen wie Multitouch und die ganzen Gesten auf einem "anderen" Synaptics Touchpad zu aktivieren. Weiß nicht, wie viel da dran ist, aber könnte sein, dass es was damit zu tun hat.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

